# B6 Passat: programming remote



## Lams (Jun 17, 2003)

Hi all, 

Does anybody know how to reprogram a remote key to a Passat? 

My car came with 2 keys/remotes, but some reason my car has 'forgotten' one of the remotes. 

The 'forgotten' key can still be used to start and drive the car, but remote does not operate the doors. When I press the buttons I still get the little red indicator on the key, so I know it's not the battery. It's also the key I leave at home as a 'spare' so the battery should have more juice left than the normal one I use. 

When I go in VCDS to adaptation it says the car's only learned one remote. I tried to change this value to 2 but it won't work.  I'm looking for a simple procedure for resyncing the remotes to the cars (shouldn't affect the ignition key side of things, right?) 

Thanks all


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

Immo is one, remote is a second. 
try put 0, save, then write 2 as new value, save, pres botton on the each remote. Should be ok. 
Also read this 

http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/cars/vw-remote-matching.html 

hope battery is ok, even if you replace it, control module will not lose remote.


----------



## Lams (Jun 17, 2003)

thanks a bunch spacewalker. 

I did have to use channel 0 to reset all remotes and try again. 

For anyone with the same problem, these are the steps I took: 

VCDS -> Ch46 (central convenience) -> 10 (adaptation) 
Channel 0: value 0, Save (rests all remotes) 
Channel 1: value 2, Save 
Press Unlock on each remote for more than one second consecutively. My car did not show any signs of acknowledgement like Ross-Tech said it might. 
Close controller, done 

Thanks


----------



## thenew3 (Jun 18, 2006)

I have the same issue with one key. I have a question on this procedure.

Since you need to have the ignition on, thus you would require to have one key in the ignition, how do you press unlock on both keys to get them both synchronized with the computer?

my VAG-COM can't communicate with the car's computer if I don't have a key in the ignition and the ignition on (but engine not running).

Do you set the value to 2, save it, then remove the key from ignition and then press unlock?


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Please post a valid auto-scan.....


----------



## thenew3 (Jun 18, 2006)

[email protected] Parts said:


> Please post a valid auto-scan.....



Tuesday,25,February,2014,19:20:00:42417
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: 12.12.2.0 (x64)
Data version: 20140212


VIN: License Plate: 
Mileage: 68530km-42582mi Repair Order: 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 3C (3C0)
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 42 44 46 52 53 56 62 65 72


VIN: Mileage: 68530km/42582miles

00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 115 S HW: 8P0 907 115 B
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0020 
Revision: 5BH16--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0404010A19070160
Shop #: WSC 25160 444 54286
VCID: 30493CBEA386E29E2B7-8065

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09G-927-750.lbl
Part No SW: 09G 927 750 HJ HW: 09G 927 750 FP
Component: AQ 250 6F 1068 
Revision: 00H69000 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000072
Shop #: WSC 25160 444 54286
VCID: 80292C7ED3A6321E1B7-80D5

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3C0-614-095-C2.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 614 109 A HW: 3C0 614 109 A
Component: ESP 440 C4 H018 0001 
Revision: H018 Serial number: 0668382918
Coding: 0013755
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 1C11F80EDF0E76FE67F-8049

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-820-047.lbl
Part No: 1K0 820 047 GR
Component: Climatic PQ35 120 0606 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 7ADDDE96357AE8CED53-802F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AE HW: 3C0 937 049 AE
Component: Bordnetz-SG H52 2002 
Revision: 00H52000 Serial number: 00000006546254
Coding: 00840F0340041A00470000000F00000000285D435C0001
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 6CF1E8CE4F2E467E57F-8039

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C1 955 119 B Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 110107 022 0601 
Coding: 00046997
Shop #: WSC 05311 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3C0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 909 605 N HW: 3C0 909 605 N
Component: 17 AIRBAG VW8R 031 2522 
Revision: 12031000 Serial number: 003B2PS2XU05 
Coding: 0012599
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 314F39BAA88CEB96249-8064

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C0 959 339 B
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 007 0003

Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 00000000039Y7D

Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 0001.01.000000700000000000ÿ†63

Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 000000ÿ†6332MSME15620B095ÿ†63

Subsystem 5 - Serial number: 20B095ÿ†6342MSME1611034E2ÿ†63

Subsystem 6 - Serial number: 1034E2ÿ†6351HTS6GIE8P4C7Rÿ†63

Subsystem 7 - Serial number: 8P4C7Rÿ†6361HTS6S4CO29O6Xÿ†63

Subsystem 8 - Serial number: O29O6Xÿ†63727TS6GIEG2PL6Yÿ†63

Subsystem 9 - Serial number: G2PL6Yÿ†63827TS6GIEGUM27%ÿ

Subsystem 10 - Serial number: GUM27%ÿ

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3C0-953-549-SW20.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 953 549 N HW: 3C0 953 549 N
Component: J0527 0015 
Revision: 00006000 Serial number: 3C5953507AK 
Coding: 0002013
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 375B07A246E835A66AD-8062

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3C0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 920 971 A HW: 3C0 920 971 A
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VD1 1614 
Revision: V0007000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0005205
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 2363C3F2E2704906A65-8076

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 3C0-907-530-V1.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 907 530 C HW: 3C0 907 951 A
Component: Gateway 007 0040 
Revision: 00007000 Serial number: 0700C0711605B5
Coding: 3FFD0E04D21002
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 216FC9FAF86C5B16B49-8074

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 919 965 HW: 3C0 919 965 
Component: Kompass 005 0003 
Revision: 00005000 Serial number: 1166279TR2N006
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: EDF765CAF434CF76C01-80B8

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AK HW: 3C0 959 433 AK
Component: IMMO 051 0383 
Revision: 00051000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Shop #: WSC 26061 444 13721
VCID: 73C3F3B212109986965-8026

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C0 905 861 H
Component: ELV 028 0380
3C0905861H ELV 028 0380 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 P HW: 1K0 959 793 L
Component: J386 TUER-SG FT 1131 
Revision: 32008001 Serial number: 00000581578110
Coding: 0001205
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3B531B927AC011C68E5-806E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K1 909 144 L
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.135 H07 1806 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
VCID: 344130AE579EDEBE4FF-8061

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AK HW: 3C0 959 433 AK
Component: KSG PQ46 RDK 051 0219 
Revision: 00051000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 1B910F800186007634041F1FF08A0F0E085800
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 73C3F3B212109986965-8026

Subsystem 1 - Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Subsystem 2 - Component: NGS n.mounted 

Subsystem 3 - Component: IRUE n.mounted 

1 Fault Found:
00955 - Key 1 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100101
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 97
Reset counter: 221
Mileage: 67956 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2013.12.23
Time: 13:02:58


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 P HW: 1K0 959 792 L
Component: J387 TUER-SG BT 1131 
Revision: 32008001 Serial number: 00000568778110
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3C51188E7FCE16FE87F-8069

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 3C0-907-801-53.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 907 801 E HW: 3C0 907 801 E
Component: EPB VC8HC003 013 0003 
Revision: 013 
Coding: 0000013
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151
VCID: 2461C0EEE77E4E3EDFF-8071

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-161.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 035 161 B HW: 1K0 035 161 B
Component: Radio DE2 014 0017 
Revision: 00014000 Serial number: VWZ4Z7F6202333
Coding: 0040401
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: 1E15F206C91264EE89B-804B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 Q HW: 1K0 959 795 J
Component: J388 TUER-SG HL 1118 
Revision: 12006001 Serial number: 00000001119747
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3E55128669D204EEA9B-806B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3C0-959-433-65.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AK HW: 3C0 959 433 AK
Component: RDK 0440 
Revision: 00051000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0100101
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 73C3F3B212109986965-8026

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 Q HW: 1K0 959 794 J
Component: J389 TUER-SG HR 1118 
Revision: 12006001 Serial number: 00000001137306
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3FAB6F826ED80DE6A2D-806A

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Have a duplicate key made before you get locked out.


----------



## thenew3 (Jun 18, 2006)

[email protected] Parts said:


> Have a duplicate key made before you get locked out.


Both keys work fine at starting the car. One key can remotely lock/unlock the car. the 2nd key stopped remotely locking/unlocking car. I'm trying to re-adapt the ecu so that the 2nd key will work but there seems to be some steps missing in the instructions.


----------

